# "Y" Chromosome



## jhm47 (Apr 4, 2009)

There is reason to celebrate in our family today.  Our son and his wife presented us with a beautiful baby boy last night.  He weighed 6-14, and is 20" long.  They have not named him yet, so we just call him "Y" for now.  You see, we have 5 granddaughters, and have been hoping for a grandson for several years.  We dearly love our granddaughters, but having a little variety will be great.  One can only watch so many Hannah Montana videos without beginning to go stir crazy.  I just can't wait to teach Y how to spit, climb trees, shoot gophers, torment sisters and female cousins, make sparkler bombs, watch football, write his name in the snow (in yellow), steal cookies, catch fish, give cats swimming lessons, shuck sweet corn, drive tractors, skip rocks across the pond, ride calves, steal grandma's watermelons, throw snowballs, and generally be a boy.  

Tomorrow, grandma and I are going to town to buy him a BB gun and some boots.

Sadly, he lives 10 hours away, and we won't see him for a week or so.  I bet he's looking forward to seeing us!

Seriously, we have been truly blessed with 4 wonderful children, and now 6 grandchildren and counting.  Hard to imagine that life could get much better.  Grandma and I thank the One who makes all this possible.  He has truly given us more than we could ever deserve.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations!

All those things you listed to teach a boy can be taught to a girl with the exception of writing their name in the snow (yellow).  You just need tomboys and not girly girls.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 4, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> All those things you listed to teach a boy can be taught to a girl with the exception of writing their name in the snow (yellow).


Of course you can!  You just use a can of paint.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 4, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thewife (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations!

Hubby is going to be a grandpa soon!
I'm still in denial, and intend to stay there!

I do admit, the thought of teaching the kid all the fun little boy things I taught my own son, will be fun! 
I can just imagine the step brat screams the first time she finds a snake in his pocket!


----------



## MReit (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats!!! I'm so happy to hear about people babies  DH and I are "trying" to give some more grandkids.. seems its a bit harder then I thought!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 4, 2009)

conrats on that new grandson.i know you sopoil him.an enjoy teaching him how todo all the boy things.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats JHM!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 4, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me pathetic.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 4, 2009)

J, surely you got ONE tomboy in those grandgirls? Now don't you dare show favoritism! Wait until he is at least two to get him his very own Red Ryder.

MReit, practice makes perfect


----------



## English (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on the baby boy!!!  

Mike

PS I might be missing teaching my son something...sparkler bombs???  Sounds cool!


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, here in SD we have some fairly lax fireworks laws, and some have devised a way to make "bombs" out of sparklers.  These are very dangerous, and I would never tell anyone how to make one, but let's just say that if you have a stump or rock you want to get rid of, these will do it.  I'm not sure, but I would guess that they would also be illegal.  

We always have a huge family get-together on July 4th.  A very rough, competitive ball game, lots of trap/target shooting, a huge picnic, and then a fireworks display that would put many other displays to shame.  Some of our group get quite inventive with their work with high explosives.  We had a slight mishap a couple years ago that required some skin grafting and other medical attention.  That involved a piece of fireworks that tipped over and spewed burning balls of fire into the crowd and into several of the boxes of fireworks.  That caused some excitement for several minutes till the explosions ended.  Since I'm an EMT, I usually am called upon to treat the injuries from the ball game and the burns from the fireworks.  Luckily, there have not been any mishaps from the shooting sports.   And this is all accomplished without the aid of any alcohol or drugs.  Amazing what male hormones/immaturity can do.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 5, 2009)

> Amazing what male hormones/immaturity can do.


I don't even allow my boy to tell me what he does on the 4th anymore! Sparkler bombs and bottle rocket tag?

They did say they could blow out the beaver dams for me, no problem?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 5, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> > Amazing what male hormones/immaturity can do.
> 
> 
> I don't even allow my boy to tell me what he does on the 4th anymore! Sparkler bombs and bottle rocket tag?
> ...


You probably don't want to know how. BYW, the beavers will just rebuild.


----------

